# Outdoor Clone Time



## bigweedo (Jan 23, 2008)

Whats up everyone,
I have a slight problem. I have 12 clones that just rooted and I have absolutely no room in my house for these plants. I only have one spot in my house for growing, and plants are flowering there until the last part of March. These clones were meant to go outdoors, so what is the earliest I can throw these suckers out? They will be planted in Northern California.


----------



## Hick (Jan 23, 2008)

Farmers Almanac
....near the bottom of the page.."Outdoor planting tables" or "Frost dates".


----------



## godtea (Jan 24, 2008)

You can always just prune them back until your ready to move them outside.
You'll at worst end up with squat little trolls .These would be less conspicuous than 12 christmas trees.
 Also the earlier you put  them out , the more likely that an herbavore is going to munch out on the most available green out there (your babies)
 A strong root system is what you should be looking for at this stage of the game.
   Good Luck


----------



## luvdro (Jan 24, 2008)

hey bigweedo ushould try to wait until atleast 3 to 4 weeks when the roots r stronger n till your (if u can ) n add some new soil n buy some bat guamo high in N then after the weeks is up the new soil has broken down into the old soil digg your holes adleast 3ft deep n 3ft wide n 3ft apart put a 2 of taespoons of that gaumo in the holes the night before n plant them the next day n thell grow really good big plants  great bud beautiful harvest


----------



## bigweedo (Jan 24, 2008)

So the last frost in my area is Feb. 15, and that is the day the moon looking mighty fine. I am worried about sunlight though, If i planted in feb. would the cloudyness/sunlight hours still make my plant grow to its potential? Temps might be an issue too.


----------



## bigweedo (Jan 24, 2008)

I forgot to ask..If a buddy of mine could keep these things in 1/2 gallon grow bags, how long would you keep the plants in there before they needed to be transplanted? What about 1 gallon grow bags?


----------



## godtea (Jan 24, 2008)

with as early as you started them and as early as you can get them out they might go to flower before the summer starts you should wait until after the equionox before you put them out.
I'm not 100% sure about this because my last frost is some time in April so I don't have the option putting something in the ground so early


----------



## bigweedo (Jan 24, 2008)

For outdoor soil, if i just bought a bag of foxfarms (1.5 cubic feet) mixed in some bat guano and threw it in a 3 foot hole, would that be good enough for veg if I threw some 5-1-1 fish fertilizer on it every other watering?


----------



## Hick (Jan 24, 2008)

godtea said:
			
		

> with as early as you started them and as early as you can get them out they might go to flower before the summer starts you should wait until after the equionox before you put them out.
> I'm not 100% sure about this because my last frost is some time in April so I don't have the option putting something in the ground so early



yup.. if they're being grown under a longday light cycle(18+ hrs) and you put them out under a shortday cycle, they will usually try to start flowering. You might be able to devert it by turning your lights back to about 16 hrs(16/8) for a few weeks.


----------



## bigweedo (Jan 24, 2008)

I think im going to build a greenhouse. When would be the earliest I could put them in the greenhouse going from a 18 hour light cycle, or should I do a 16 hour?


----------



## Hick (Jan 24, 2008)

mmmmmmmmmmm... "I" ....would go 16 and hope for the best.
check that same link for the hours of daylight, in your area, coinciding with date you wanna go out with them.


----------



## Hick (Jan 24, 2008)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=8937


----------



## bigweedo (Jan 24, 2008)

The hours of sunlight are under 12 until March 20th. Then the highest is 14 in July...What do I do?


----------



## umbra (Jan 25, 2008)

the last I knew summer soltace(longest day of the year ) is june 21.


----------



## Hick (Jan 25, 2008)

..actually, you must be looking at "direct" sunlight (sunrise to sunset) "Twilights" would be more accurate application..





> March 1, 2008 for Portland Oregon..
> Twi Astronomical: 5:10am
> Twi civil: 6:19am
> Sunrise: 6:49am
> ...


you have more than 12 hours of "light" available, if you're anywhere south of there. But may not be enough to prevent flowering just yet.

...and as always in the N. Hemisphere, June 21 has the longest day.


> Twi A: 2:43am
> Twi: 4:44am
> Sunrise: 5:22am
> Sunset: 9:03pm
> ...


..at least 17 hours of light.
Sunrise Sunset tables


----------



## bigweedo (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks Hick, you've been a huge help buddy.


----------

